# Fisherman ID



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I found these pics on my motion detection camera at my home and on my boat. It appears that someone took my boat out of the slip yesterday, caught a bunch of crappie (who knows where) and then returned my boat to my slip. I was at work. They even had the audacity to pose in front of my boathouse with two really nice crappie. Can anyone ID this guy or should I call the game warden?

















:rotfl:


----------



## muleherder (Mar 7, 2006)

Can you say cojones? That's unbelievable. I'd call the Game Warden.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Looks familiar. Could it be a 2cooler?


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Sunbeam said:


> Looks familiar. Could it be a 2cooler?


He looked familiar to me too but the guy in the picture is about 50 pounds lighter than the guy I know. I have never seen the guy in the boat before. Maybe someone here will recognize him. He very well could be a 2Cooler. I don't want to press charges. I want to catch him in the act.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

muleherder said:


> Can you say cojones? That's unbelievable. I'd call the Game Warden.


x2


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Restitution should be one limit of fat crappie. I will volunteer to go over there and collect the fee. Let me know when they are ready!!!!!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

HydraSports said:


> Restitution should be one limit of fat crappie. I will volunteer to go over there and collect the fee. Let me know when they are ready!!!!!


I'm just hoping he used the tracking on the fish finder/GPS so I know where he caught them.


----------



## gemba (May 19, 2010)

Not sure if they're dead or alive. Maybe he released them under your dock for you to catch.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

You got to be kidding.................


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

I bet he makes a mean nanner pudding!!!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Also been known to frequent fish frys I heard!!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

He must have hotwired it surely you didn't leave your key in it. LOL


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*thief with cahunas*

I would not press charges since everything was returned in good order.....only if........ he put me on those fish ! and cut some grass etc later.......what would a guide charge? LOL


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Reel Time said:


> I'm just hoping he used the tracking on the fish finder/GPS so I know where he caught them.


If he did, I have gas and minnow money. I am in!!!!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

He has made the world a better place. Just ask his wife to cook for you.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

OK. The fisherman is a member on this board and many of you on the freshwater board know him. He has agreed to my terms of restitution. 
1. He *will* share some fillets with me.
2. He *will* show me where he caught those crappie.
3. He *will* go with me on the next crappie trip.
4. He *will* continue to borrow my boat to take others fishing.

Thanks for all who made this thread interesting! To those of you who thought something "fishy" was going on with this thread, you are correct!

Yes, the perpetrator was our own beloved *Sunbeam* and he had not only permission to take out the boat but is obligated to take it out frequently to keep the motor in good condition.

Sunbeam, thanks for being a good friend and finding those crappie!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

My friend "montana bob" and I left Casa de Largo del Norte at 7:30 Wednesday morning.
Bob is a cool dude who is "snow birding" at KOA. He has fished a lot in the Northwest and into Alaska.
He is not very knowledgeable about Texas or Texas fishing. Plus he calls a creek a "Crick". He was surprised to see his first Yellow bass and very surprised to land some 16 to 18 inch black bass on minnows.
He and I used up six dozen minnows in less than two hours on some rapid biting crappie.
We kept 36 (10" for sure... measure every fish) and headed in to clean fish, lunch and re-minnow by 11AM. Back out fishing by 3PM in the same spot. 
Still biting strong as soon as we arrived. Used up another six dozen minnow by 5 PM.
Culled out sixteen over 11" and C&R'ed all the rest in the afternoon trip. Bob cleaned the morning catch but I knew I would have to scale and gut the second ones for the Filipino so I cut the numbers as much as I could.
Bob was very surprised that we threw back those large 9 7/8" crappie. He said those were large crappie for his fishing holes in Montana. When he caught his first 12 1/2" crappie you would have thought Santa had personally delivered it.
We fished a new undercut bank that must have been caused by the last rise. There were eight boats clustered around a large submerged tree top about 100 yards south of use. They were all catching fish but like us the fish were all very small. 
But the area we fished did not have any brush on the bottom. Just a mud bottom ledge that was 7' deep extending out about 15 feet to a 17' drop off. They were stacked on that ledge all day. No above the water indications that fish might be there. Nothing but my superior instinct led to us trying that spot first. But when I saw that shallow cave in the bank I just had to stop and try it.
Bob said he quit trying to count throw backs at 75 and that was just the morning trip.
I know that a lot of our fisher friends will not be so selective on those 1/2" undersize fish. Many will go to the frying pan. But I am very please to see so many 5 to 7 inch fish that are being thrown back. This is the best crappie fish by numbers since the Rita phenomenon.
We might actually have a decent spawn next spring...God willing and the crick don't rise.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

I think I saw that same mug shot in the Post Office this morning!!!


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Crooked politician!!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

That's funny! Great thread!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice catch Sunbeam. All the weight you are losing must have you moving around like a teenager again. You got in and out of there with a bunch of nice crappie and the sheriff didnt even notice. ðŸ˜¯


Cast your burden on the Lord, and He shall sustain You;


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Yeah, I'm get stealthy as a panther. Next thing you know I might even be doing physical exercise. Well...at least taking it under consideration.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

WTG, Sunbeam, I think you did it just to show BBJim up myself


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Very funny thread. Great job guys.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Great thread, all the culprits are +1


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

I think I have seen that guy he is legendary he does that all the time but he has never been caught. The law will catch up to him some day, he has caused trouble all over the world mostly in Asia. Now it looks like he is plying his wares down around lake Livingston. He should at the very least return those crappie in a ice chest back to your boat house.


----------

